# Rashad Vaughn hopes to contribute in his rookie season with Bucks



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> St. Francis — Rashad Vaughn can shoot it.
> 
> That's why the 19-year-old is a member of the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/rashad-vaughn-hopes-to-contribute-in-his-rookie-season-with-bucks-b99594634z1-332270892.html


----------

